# Shark bait and chum



## chuck6927 (Oct 2, 2007)

My grandsons want me to take them shark fishing and I need to know where I can get some good bait and chum in the Pensacola area. I have the rest of the tackle needed. Thank you for the information.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ride along the beach and find the schools of lys and ladyfish that area EVERYWHERE.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to go the low effort way, most bait and tackle store have whole frozen fish like bonitas and mullet for a few bucks if your going in a boat catch some bait fish to chum with but they also sell boxed chum at several places or Marias will sell you backbones and guts for a few dollars for a load.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The last few times we went out you couldn't keep from catching them. Go to any wreck, drop some squid to get bait and drop it back down. If you get a bunch of bait, grind it or chunk it and they'll be at the boat.

Skip


----------

